# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 02/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một vài khuyến mãi khách sạn đang chú ý để các bạn có thêm sự lựa chọn cho chuyến du lịch tháng 3 mà Didau giới thiệu ngay bên dưới đây. Ngoài ra, tuần này chúng mình muốn giới thiệu đển các bạn điểm đến mới, hòn đảo Koh Samet vô cùng xinh đẹp, chỉ cách Bangkok 20 km. Một điểm đến lý tưởng sau vài ngày tham quan ở Bangkok  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*TRĂNG MẬT NHA TRANG TẠI THE LIGHT HOTEL & RESORT*

Giá: 4.538.000 VND/ 2 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Superior hướng biển với buffet sáng mỗi ngày.Miễn phí nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn (nếu còn phòng).Trái cây tươi hàng ngày.Hoa tươi trang trí phòng hàng ngày, trà, coffee, chocolate, nến & rượu trong phòng.Bữa trưa / hoặc tối đầu tiên tại nhà hàng The Light với thực đơn Hải Sản.Bữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến lung linh, với hoa tươi, rượu vang tại Beach Club.Tắm bùn khoáng nóng tại I-Resort (tắm bùn, khoáng nóng, ôn tuyền thủy liệu).Chương trình Tour Khám Phá Biển Đảo (bao gồm: xe đưa đón, tàu đảo, ăn trưa, HDV, trái cây, nước suối, kính lặn biển).Giảm giá 10% cho các dịch vụ ăn uống tại Nhà Hàng khách sạn.Tặng 02 phiếu cafe miễn phí (01 ly cafe & 01 ly nước ép trái cây) tại Light House Coffee.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/06/2013 (không áp dụng đối với các ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*SUNRISE RESORT, HỘI AN - “EXPLORING HOIAN PACKAGE”*

Phòng Garden Deluxe: 6,586,000 VNDPhòng Ocean Deluxe: 7,006,000 VNDPhòng Suite: 11,206,000 VND

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại resort.Xe riêng đón và tiễn sân bay Đà Nẵng.Bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng Sao BiểnChương trình tham quan Phố cổ Hội An nữa ngày.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ẩm thực và dịch vụ Spa bất kỳ.

Điều kiện:
Giá chưa bao gồm phí dịch vụ và thuế.Phụ thu vào mùa cao điểm.Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 01/01/2013 đến ngày 31/12/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KỲ NGHỈ NGẮN NGÀY TẠI ANANTARA RESORT, MŨI NÉ*

Giá: từ 145 USD/ 02 người/ 01 đêm

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn và trả phòng muộn đến 04:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).01 cocktail hoặc mocktail.Giảm giá 20% bữa ăn tối trong suốt thời gian lưu trú (không bao gồm rượu).Giảm giá 20% dịch vụ Spa trên 01 massage dầu 90 phút, trong suốt thời gian lưu trú.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Đặt tối thiểu 2 đêm.Không áp dụng với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Tùy thuộc vào tình hình phòng thực tế của khách sạn.

Chương trình được áp dụng từ bây giờ đến ngày 31/12/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TUẦN TRĂNG MẬT TẠI KHÁCH SẠN HISTORIC, HỘI AN*

Giá: 5.425.000++ VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, và ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.Nước uống, khăn lạnh, giỏ trái cây và trang trí phòng chào đón khi đến.Miễn phí tham gia lớp học khí công và lớp học Tiếng Việt (theo lịch).Xe bus đưa đón từ resort đến bãi biển riêng.Đón và tiễn sân bay.60 phút Back, Shoulder and Head cho mỗi khách trong 01 lần tại Hội An Spa.01 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn và ly rượu vang tại The Terrace OaksGiảm giá 15% cho dịch vụ ăn uống và 15% cho dịch vụ giặt là (trừ sấy khô).Nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng muộn (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ 01/01/2013 - 31/12/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*ĐẢO KOH SAMET - TỈNH RAYONG, THÁI LAN*

Koh Samet là một hòn đảo nhỏ thuộc tỉnh Rayong, cách Bangkok khoảng 200km về phía Nam. Koh Samet là điểm đến cuối tuần yêu thích của cả người Thái và khách du lịch nước ngoài sống ở Bangkok. Tại đây có rất nhiều resort, quán bar, nhà hàng gần biển, và đặc biệt bạn có thể được cắm trại trên bãi biển. Hòn đảo có những bãi biển vô cùng xinh đẹp, cát trắng. Nếu các bạn muốn tìm những khu vực còn nguyên sự hoang sơ thì có thể chọn phía đông của hòn đảo, hầu hết các bãi biển đều tuyệt vời. Hay thích sự tiện nghi thì có thể nghỉ tại một trong những resort ở phía tây đảo, một nơi “hết sẩy” để ngắm hoàng hôn. 

Hầu hết 14 bãi biển của Koh Samet đều có các resort, khách sạn, bungalows, đặc biệt là phía đông với rất nhiều lựa chọn từ vài đô la cho đến phòng cao cấp. Ngược lại khu vực phía tây yên tĩnh hơn với vài resort, hầu hết đều cao cấp và đắt hơn phía đông. Vào các ngày cuối tuần và mùa du lịch cao điểm, nếu không đặt phòng trước, chắc chắn bạn sẽ khó tìm được một phòng trống nào ở đây. 

*Đến Koh Samet từ Bangkok*: Đây là chia sẻ của bạn MinhTam Lang. Cảm ơn Tâm  :Smile:  

"Mình đã đi Koh Samet rồi, phải nói là đẹp cực kỳ luôn ý. Bạn có thể ra bến xe của BK, ra đến bến tàu là 150 bht/ 1 chiều (trên xe có nước lạnh và bánh quy), rồi ra đến bến tàu mua vé mất khoảng 100bth/2 chiều nữa (cái này mình ko nhớ chắc lắm, cơ mà mình nhớ là rẻ lắm). Đến đảo rồi có rất nhiều taxi (cơ mà giống cái xe thùng thì đúng hơn  :cuoi1: , bạn nên mặc cả trước khi lên xe nhé ^^. Đợt đấy mình đi ở Limacoco resort, khá xa so với bên tàu, phòng không quá đắt, đồ ăn lại rất ngon và rẻ (nhất là Tom Yum Goong ý > 

À, trước khi vào đảo bạn phải đóng phí nữa, như kiểu mua vé vào công viên chơi ý. Đợt đấy mình đi cùng 1 anh người Nhật làm việc tại Thái nên phí rất rẻ (khoảng 200bth/4 người à?? Không trả tiền nên mình không rõ lắm  :tongue: ). Nếu là người nước ngoài thì phải 200 bht/ người (cái này mình cũng không chắc chắn lắm, bạn lên mạng check lại hộ mình ^^)" 

Bớt một ngày của bạn ở Bangkok để ghé thăm hòn đảo, chắc chắn nó sẽ không làm các bạn thất vọng đâu  :Wink:

----------


## hcpro

:Smile:  bai viet cua ban rat hay !!!

----------

